# Boy loses eye in cellphone blast



## spacescreamer (Jul 3, 2012)

> NAGPUR: A 12-year-old boy lost his right eye while playing with his father's China-made mobile, which exploded while it was being charged. The incident took place on Thursday at Seoni village in Yavatmal district. The boy, Mayur, suffered chemical burns on his eyes, hands and lips. The explosion has completely ruptured his right retina, making it improbable that he would regain vision in that eye.
> 
> Mayur's father Subhash Raut rushed him to a nearby hospital and then to a government hospital in Yavatmal, from where he was shifted to Government Medical College and Hospital (GMCH) in Nagpur late on Thursday night.
> 
> ...





Overcharging or not, cheap chinese stuff should be banned outright. If not by govt order, people should stifle their sales to peanuts.

Unless the product is coming via proper firms like Nokia etc, nobody can be assured what standards it has gone through. And in all these years, it has been proven that small chinese firms are like ticking time bomb. Better to keep them products away than be involved in injuries which scars you for a lifetime.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

this is sad. i read a case last year when an adult person died cause of shock he received when trying to take a call from a plugged in "made in china" phone.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2012)

By Chinese I hope they mean those non-branded phones , right ?? .

WHat about the SAR and radiation values from Non-branded , Made-in-China cheapish cellphones ?? They too must be outta standard range , since there is no quality check on them.If yes , this is seriously a full-time threat to its users.

ANd in fact its not just these cellphones , but also several other similiar pathetic chinese prodcuts.
I heard that some of them uses chemicals that posses serious health hazard , consider the plastic toys and polymer based products.


----------



## Anish (Jul 3, 2012)

No matter whatever things like this happens in the world, people never give up the habit of using the phone while charging


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 3, 2012)

"China-made phones" include low-end models from the Indian brands like Micromax, Karbonn, Lava, Spice etc.

You will note that these vendors never display SAR information for their phones. Why do you think that is? The less you bother with these brands the better for you.


----------



## amjath (Jul 3, 2012)

^^SAR rate is very important which is mentioned in the user manual, but I never knew that they dont display SAR information in the manual  

The most important thing here is using a mobile while charging. I think that should be avoided, cause I read few articles saying iphones, SGS3 are also burned while charging [using a car charger].

So Prevention is better than cure


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 3, 2012)

I wonder why those Indian reviewers who do gadgets and all don't highlight this point either. To be honest, most don't really have a set of testing methodologies too. A lot of these new companies are cropping up and take advantage of such promotional opportunities.


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 3, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> I wonder why those Indian reviewers who do gadgets and all don't highlight this point either. To be honest, most don't really have a set of testing methodologies too. A lot of these new companies are cropping up and take advantage of such promotional opportunities.




Regarding which mobile phones are you talking about?
The mobiles of micromax etc which dont mention the SAR n stuff ??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anish said:


> No matter whatever things like this happens in the world, people never give up the habit of using the phone while charging



erm... is it not permissible to talk while charging on the phone??Didn't know that..any reason y...i am called up many times while charging...didn't know that you are not supposed to...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2012)

these Chinese mobiles should be banned from the Indian market


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 3, 2012)

So Sad..I am In Class 8 And I Also Keep Charger Plugin in My Lapi All The Time When My Lapi Is On....!!! And I Plugout My Lapi Charger When The Battery Full But I Always Start My Laptop With The Plug On even After Battery Is Full Charged ...Is Their Any Rescue?Should I Start My Laptop With Battery And After Shut Down I Plugin For Recharge?My Laptop's Brand Is HP.....!!!
And Should I Cancel My Iberry Auxus Ax03g Which I am Going To Buy??It's Brand Is IBERRY(Not Confirmed About The Tab Is Chinese Set or Indian)...!!!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jul 3, 2012)

China has almost taken over the world. A day will come in the future when babies will carry the "Made In China" mark on them as well. Its not pretty to read, but just my two cents.

_*P.S.* Thank goodness I use Nokia. Finland company._


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 3, 2012)

Complete BAN of Chinese mobile will IMPOSSIBLE!!
The problem of this mobiles this does not come with IME Pin
For Complete BAN of this Cell Phones SIM providers must Unsupport these Devices so people could not use Chinese phones so the people would use Branded Mobiles


----------



## Anish (Jul 3, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm... is it not permissible to talk while charging on the phone??Didn't know that..any reason y...i am called up many times while charging...didn't know that you are not supposed to...



Dude, please dont ditch the user manual of any product before reading atleast the caution/safety page.

And almost all of the electronics we use are chinese made. Even the nokias and dells. 
@Gaurav Bhattacharjee: Is your mobile really made in Finland?


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 3, 2012)

Have heard this even happening with Branded phones . Few exploding right in the Lower Pockets while on the move.

  If all we are talking here are branded mobiles what about third party batteries that Chinese supply. 

   Batteries are a hazard and potential bomb. 

   Makes one think if Apple is right making battery the integral part of mobile and making it that much difficult to change.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2012)

^Omg - What a way to deliver the bomb to target w/o any need for those B2 bombers. 
Just kidding.

Btw , did you said they explode right away in pockets ? 
We will have to wear pocket-less trousers and jeans then.  so sad.

Anyways jokes apart , I think this happened with Nokia's BL-5C batteries once.
Though they promised to replace each and every possible defective BL-5C , I am not sure how it greased their image.At-least it made people scared for some time.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 3, 2012)

People also need to take care not to use chinese duplicates with their mobiles as well, especially chargers and batteries.


----------



## icebags (Jul 3, 2012)

branded or unbranded, cheap or expensive, people should not use mobiles while charging.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 3, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> ^Omg - What a way to deliver the bomb to target w/o any need for those B2 bombers.
> Just kidding.
> 
> Btw , did you said they explode right away in pockets ?
> ...



It also had happened with Apple iphone 4 when a Passenger was in plane Battery suddenly exploded and it has caused smoke and flames it was due to installation of Fake/Chinese Battery(It was not due to the Original Battery)

Many incidents have reported similar like this..


----------



## Alok (Jul 3, 2012)

Scary  now we should use explosion proof covers for phones. Lol . Btw i newer bought anything except Samsung and Nokia.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 4, 2012)

hmm....Terrorists might have a new weapon 
Please purchase only reputed and branded companies like samsung , LG , Nokia etc


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 5, 2012)

God creates the world and rest of made of China


----------



## mrintech (Jul 5, 2012)

This is SAD


----------



## Funny (Jul 5, 2012)

Really sad.
I don't understand why people opt for unreliable, cheap-made China phones. When there are branded ones like Samsung Phones available at same prices.
The main purpose of China Phones were dual sim, now every Samsung Guru phones have the dual sim feature with same prices.


----------



## koolent (Jul 5, 2012)

who is gonna explain it to those `akal ke dushman.` All we can do is to protect ourselves ! 

If the people were to understand, the previous blasts would have been enough ! But, no!


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 5, 2012)

Funny said:


> Really sad.
> I don't understand why people opt for unreliable, cheap-made China phones. When there are branded ones like Samsung Phones available at same prices.
> The main purpose of China Phones were dual sim, now every Samsung Guru phones have the dual sim feature with same prices.



Yes I agree With You.....And For Loud Sound Also...!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought that China made so called maal phones don't have IMEI number & that's why can't be used any more.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2012)

For all those who are asking why there are people around buying such crap cellphones.
Did you forgot the fact that we are living in a country full of ignorant and illiterate people.?
Explaning them the health hazards and risks due to these devices is like playing "piano is front of cows" , I don't know what the real proverb is ...but whatever..its just like that.

Also Chinese phones offer lots of features at a very cheap price.
Within 3k bucks , you can get yourself dual-sim,HD capacitive touchscreen,built-in TV,MP3/Mp4 player,3.2+ DCam and a lot more.
Not to forget the crappy loudspeaker.
Now tell me why will they be willing to pay for Nokia and Samsung, when they dont have anything to deal with Symbian,Droid or IOs.

Why are there so many chinese tablets flooding around us giving the branded tablets run for money. ? Simply because they have a lot to offer within much lesser price-tag.

An average person who wants to enjoy Android and tablet etc, but cannot afford a Galaxy or Ipad ever , what will he do instead of buying a chinese build?


----------

